# To all the Christian believers



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Sing alone. This is my favourite Easter hymn.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Not to *All *Christians today Jan - Orthodox Easter is next weekend.:wink2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Not to *All *Christians today Jan - Orthodox Easter is next weekend.:wink2:


But do they sing this hymn or any other?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Just been watching an Aled Jones Songs of Praise Easter Special in the Holy Land. Must be a few years old though. Nevertheless very inspiring and the music was beautiful - my favourite hymns and anthems. I knew them all (I used to sing in Anglican church choir that sang traditional/classical not this happy, clappy/rock beat stuff). I watched all the programmes he sang in as a boy soprano and he still has a beautiful voice. Maybe not as spectacular as before his voice broke.

Easter blessings on their way to all who welcome them.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan

Nothing against the hymn, but the voice of the singer, whoever it was, sounds more suited to a Scottish dirge.

I do not profess to be a good singer, but I had the good experience of singing in our School Chapel Choir next to Richard Salter, who won the Bass Scholarship to King's College, Cambridge. Another member of the choir, Anthony Holt, became a music teacher at the choir school in Chichester, and I later bumped into him at a box at Lord's Cricket when he was a member of the King's Singers, which he said was a wonderful job because they loved their work and went all over the country being entertained in Castles, Country Houses etc.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> 
> Nothing against the hymn, but the voice of the singer, whoever it was, sounds more suited to a Scottish dirge.
> 
> ...


There's better on youtube Geoff, but this one had the words to follow like karaoke :grin2:
Here you are, a good old Methodist choir, unfortunately not from the UK


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan 

Thanks but 'Mother' has the headset for the TV now and the speaker sound on this laptop is crap, so I will try to listen later in the week when life has returned to normal.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll pass.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'll pass.


Amen !


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Aluminium


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Now listen here you two, I did say for Christian believers, of which I am no longer one, but I do like to sing a good hymn, clears the vocal chords if nothing else. 
I also like to sing `My way´ or `Don't cry for me Argentina´ etc. they don't have anything to do with me personally, just a good tooooon.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh all right Jan. I wasn't going to comment but before Kev wakes up I will just put my 2d worth in.
I was thinking about a few of our friends who go and put themselves in close proximity to a lot of blokes in frocks and pointy hats in vast edifices usually in the centre of cities.
These blokes carry on chanting the same old dirge they have been spouting parrot fashion forever. 
I can't help looking at these normally sensible individuals and wonder how they have been duped. Or maybe they can see the ulterior motivation of being there.

Call me suspicious, and I'm sure some will. But as soon as I see a collection of these gold lame clad blokes I can't help thinking what do they get up to back stage?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Eh who said that  

Frocks n pointy hats, anything to do with the letter K??? or have I been missled.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Nothing to do with a K for Kev. 
Its a B


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh them pointy hats


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

The moral is don't post anything on religion or leaving the EU or you will have someone making you justify your beliefs, best keep them to yourself like a lot of things in life..

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Belief is a personal thing and requires no justification.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

rayrecrok said:


> The moral is don't post anything on religion or leaving the EU or you will have someone making you justify your beliefs, best keep them to yourself like a lot of things in life..
> 
> ray.


Now that you mention it, both need a hefty dose of blind faith. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

rayrecrok said:


> The moral is don't post anything on religion or leaving the EU or you will have someone _making you justify your beliefs_, best keep them to yourself like a lot of things in life..
> 
> ray.


I don't see anyone making anyone do anything here Ray, its Easter, a holiday connected to the Christian religion that some believe, some don't any more and some never have. If that Raymond starts getting on his high horse I´ll just give him a smack.>. each to his own, its a personal decision.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't do the smack, he might enjoy it! And we don't want any enjoyment on here do we? 😠


----------

